# netbean error



## rickenjus (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm trying to run a html5 project on netbeans 

But getting  this error each time -

"Port value out of range:65536"


I tried changing browser and native webkit but no luck, problem still persists..

I also tried running demo project but result is same.  

any solution..???


----------



## JGuru (Oct 23, 2017)

The largest port number is an unsigned short 2^16-1:  65535

A registered port is one assigned by the Internet Corporation for Assigned Names and Numbers (ICANN) to a certain use. Each registered port is in the range 1024–49151.

Since 21 March 2001 the registry agency is ICANN; before that time it was IANA.

Ports with numbers lower than those of the registered ports are called well known ports; port with numbers greater than those of the registered ports are called dynamic and/or private ports.


According to RFC 793, the port is a 16 bit unsigned int.

This means the range is 0 - 65535.

However, within that range, ports 0 - 1023 are generally reserved for specific purposes. I say generally because, apart from port 0, there is usually no enforcement of the 0-1023 reservation. TCP/UDP implementations usually don't enforce reservations apart from 0. You can, if you want to, run up a web server's TLS port on port 80, or 25, or 65535 instead of the standard 443. Likewise, even tho it is the standard that SMTP servers listen on port 25, you can run it on 80, 443, or others.

Most implementations reserve 0 for a specific purpose - random port assignment. So in most implementations, saying "listen on port 0" actually means "I don't care what port I use, just give me some random unassigned port to listen on".

So any limitation on using a port in the 0-65535 range, including 0, ephemeral reservation range etc, is implementation (i.e. OS/driver) specific, however all, including 0, are valid ports in the RFC 793.

 The port value must be from 0 to 65535. Since the value you have given is 65536 , it's displaying  - "Port value out of range:65536".
 Try assigning a value from 0 to 65535. Also don't use some port numbers they are used by the OS!!


----------

